# Today's video......'stand' with decoy distraction



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0phGlXhauF8


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prertty much how my dog got his SchIII and AKC CDX titles only it was all motivational. 
NO e-collar, NO pinch collar, NO corrections at all. Just reward for doing it correctly. 
I think it helped me become a better dog trainer cause it made me think!


----------



## Brett Burton (Feb 25, 2009)

That is pretty impressive. Care to explain how you went about training this? Or will we need to pay you for training lessons to find out?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Brett Burton said:


> That is pretty impressive. Care to explain how you went about training this? Or will we need to pay you for training lessons to find out?



it's just marker training where the reward is the bite. 

How's the dog do without the collar?


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Brett Burton said:


> That is pretty impressive. Care to explain how you went about training this? Or will we need to pay you for training lessons to find out?


There is a lot of stuff going on there........are you talking about just the 'stand'? The dog going under the chair?


----------



## Brett Burton (Feb 25, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> There is a lot of stuff going on there........are you talking about just the 'stand'? The dog going under the chair?


The stand mostly. When are you using the e-collar? It looks like the dog was thinking about breaking a few times and I could hear you repeated the command, but I couldn't tell how you were employing the use of the collar.

Also the other dogs in the background doing obedience and sleeping in the crate while all the bite-work is going on is pretty cool IMO. I like that and missed it the first time I watched it!


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Brett Burton said:


> The stand mostly. When are you using the e-collar? It looks like the dog was thinking about breaking a few times and I could hear you repeated the command, but I couldn't tell how you were employing the use of the collar.
> 
> Also the other dogs in the background doing obedience and sleeping in the crate while all the bite-work is going on is pretty cool IMO. I like that and missed it the first time I watched it!


I have to go as I have a police K9 handler here for training with his bloodhound. I do want to address the part of your question about the other dogs with bitework going on. I have never, ever, ever done a seminar for police, protection or any other group where I didn't have the entire place able to pay attention with bitework going on and dogs in close proximity. I consider that 'standard' and very basic. These are all 2 day seminars. You get a very good visual picture of it in this video with about 35-40 random police handlers......most of whom I have never met with our seminar staff at the time. This video is about 4-5 years old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKhw...B4C2E12A&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=15


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brett Burton said:


> The stand mostly. When are you using the e-collar? It looks like the dog was thinking about breaking a few times and I could hear you repeated the command, but I couldn't tell how you were employing the use of the collar.
> 
> Also the other dogs in the background doing obedience and sleeping in the crate while all the bite-work is going on is pretty cool IMO. I like that and missed it the first time I watched it!


Oh I got this one for you Fred.

Brett, if you want your dog to be quiet in the crate while bite work is going on. Just drive tover to Fred in Vegas hand Fred your remote. He will then proceed to adjust the dial to a suitable position like 8 or 9 and hold the continous button on your brand new SMS colar(that you just purchased from him because other collars are shit) the dog will scream and twitch but he'll eventually get it. Job done and another payment toward the Sit Means Sit hummer. Easy as that.

But in this case I think the dog is smart and learned that the crate is much safer place to be.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> I have to go as I have a police K9 handler here for training with his bloodhound. I do want to address the part of your question about the other dogs with bitework going on. I have never, ever, ever done a seminar for police, protection or any other group where I didn't have the entire place able to pay attention with bitework going on and dogs in close proximity. I consider that 'standard' and very basic. These are all 2 day seminars. You get a very good visual picture of it in this video with about 35-40 random police handlers......most of whom I have never met with our seminar staff at the time. This video is about 4-5 years old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKhw...B4C2E12A&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=15


Hey Fred, can you answer this part too?


> Originally Posted by *Brett Burton*
> _The stand mostly. When are you using the e-collar? It looks like the dog was thinking about breaking a few times and I could hear you repeated the command, but I couldn't tell how you were employing the use of the collar._


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Fred, do they ever get weaned off the ecollar? I haven't seen a video yet with a dog without one on.


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Al Curbow said:


> Fred, do they ever get weaned off the ecollar? I haven't seen a video yet with a dog without one on.


Hi Al! I always train for the particular dog of what would give them the highest and best response rate on a regular basis and create constant habit.

So first of all, anytime my dog is with me he is at times away and off-leash, and it's kind of pointless for me to take a collar on and off all day when I will be using it.

Practically every single video I have watched on this site, the person has a ball or a kong or a clicker or food, and even if they don't, they were using it prior to that. No one trains all day every day with no anything........and they wouldn't be able to get reliability if they did. 

You are going to lose a percentage of your performance when you toss the aids aside, so it's best to practice at 100% and settle for 90 of the performance or whatever it might be. 

If your dog comes back fast for a tug, there is certainly nothing wrong with bringing him in for a tug every time, or most of the time, then taking your chances on trial day. I guess the alternative would be to never practice with the tug because you can't use it on trial day anyway.........and that is kind of rediculous in my book.

If you don't use a collar, you are going to give him balls or treats or clickers, or tugs, or placeboards, or tie outs or etc, etc, etc to keep him at the highest level of performance in practice, but you can't use any of those in a trial either.

We always have balls and tugs and food etc with us as well. I guess though, if I didn't have the collar on the dog.........no one would really care that those are aids as well. People should just listen to what they are saying. 

Besides, it's not like most of these people could acquire the same thing if they put one collar, or 10 on their dog if they couldn't use it at the same ability.

Reminds of the story of the time I was training my Lab to whistles in a park. Stopping him on a dime on different things I was working on with the whistle. This 12 year old kid was watching me for an hour, and as I walked off the field and back to my car, he says to me "Hey Mister, your dogs are REALLY good..........where do I get one of those magic whistles at?" 

It's the same mentality with what people that don't know about the collar and how our system works.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Training a lab to whistle in a park.
Now THAT'S dog training!


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> Hi Al! I always train for the particular dog of what would give them the highest and best response rate on a regular basis and create constant habit.
> 
> So first of all, anytime my dog is with me he is at times away and off-leash, and it's kind of pointless for me to take a collar on and off all day when I will be using it.
> 
> ...


Hey son,

I get the magic whistle at the same ****y place I get my magic wand that no one knows how it works but me. Come visit one of my semenaires and I will show you that it just works.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Fred...answer the ****ing questions!!! 

You say you have a seminar to do, then type out some BS excuse when you could have answered the question.

BTW, you doing a "Police" Seminar doesn't impress us here..me especially, so get over yourself. The way you answer questions is just like the perp with something to hide that I've dealt with thousands of times.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Fred...answer the ****ing questions!!!
> 
> You say you have a seminar to do, then type out some BS excuse when you could have answered the question.
> 
> BTW, you doing a "Police" Seminar doesn't impress us here..me especially, so get over yourself. The way you answer questions is just like the perp with something to hide that I've dealt with thousands of times.



its not that he has something to hide. Denial is more like it. 

Dude is a hack as far as dog trainers go.


----------

